# The biter bit, the bitter bite



## Snake8701

Cosa significa esattamente l'espressione "the biter bit, the bitter bite"? È per caso una frase idiomatica?
La frase proviene da qui, una short story di Neil Gaiman che tratta di vampiri:

"The tower's built of stone and spite,
Without a sound, without a sight,
*- The biter bit, the bitter bite*
(It's better to be out at night).

Non capisco se significa qualcosa tipo: "colui che morde, mordette con   un morso amaro" oppure: "colui che morde, mordette, chi fu morso, morde   (ad indicare un ciclo infinito).

My attempts (trying to maintain the rhyme scheme):

La torre è fatta di pietra e livore,
Senz'esser visto, senza un rumore,
Qualcuno mordette, chi di mordere ha ardore
Meglio star fuori nelle piccole ore.

La torre è fatta di pietra e livore,
Senz'esser visto, senza un rumore,
Mordette qualcuno, un amaro sapore/dolore
Meglio star fuori nelle piccole ore.

Qualche suggerimento?


----------



## london calling

Non è idiomatica, è semplicemente un gioco di parole.


----------



## Snake8701

london calling said:


> Non è idiomatica, è semplicemente un gioco di parole.


Mmm... ma cosa significa esattamente?
Non capisco se significa qualcosa tipo: "colui che morde, mordette con    un morso amaro" oppure: "colui che morde, mordette, chi fu morso, morde    (ad indicare un ciclo infinito).


----------



## london calling

La frase in inglese non ha significato/senso, è solo un gioco di parole e di suoni. Traduzione letterale:

_Colui che morde morse, il morso amaro._


----------



## fredericks

Ti correggo, credo intendessi: 





london calling said:


> _Colui che morde morse, *il morso amaro*._


----------



## london calling

fredericks said:


> Ti correggo, credo intendessi:


Sì, grazie, hai ragione. Adesso correggo il mio post.


----------



## Snake8701

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto 
Allora, per non rinunciare alle rime né al gioco di parole, faccio così:

La torre è fatta di pietra e livore,
Senz'esser visto, senza un rumore,
Chi morde morse, mordente sapore
Meglio star fuori nelle piccole ore.

Con "mordente" inteso come "pungente, aspro" al posto di bitter. Che dite?


----------



## fredericks

Snake8701 said:


> Chi morde morse, mordente sapore


Forse un po' troppo ripetitivo? Magari puoi usare direttamente *pungente*


----------



## Snake8701

fredericks said:


> Forse un po' troppo ripetitivo? Magari puoi usare direttamente *pungente*


Be', la ripetizione era voluta, visto che l'originale è ripetitivo di suo:

"The biter bit, the bitter bite"


----------



## fredericks

Snake8701 said:


> Be', la ripetizione era voluta, visto che l'originale è ripetitivo di suo:
> 
> "The biter bit, the bitter bite"


Hai anche ragione . In fondo la lettura dei versi scorre bene.


----------



## giginho

Scusate, ragazzi, ma il passato remoto di mordere, in italiano, è io morsi, tu mordesti egli *morse *e non mordette che è veramente cacofonico oltre che sbagliato!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Scusate, ragazzi, ma il passato remoto di mordere, in italiano, è io morsi, tu mordesti egli *morse *e non mordette che è veramente cacofonico oltre che sbagliato!


Io infatti ho scritto 'morse'......frutto di anni di studi (leggi: centinaia di verbi irregolari mandati a memoria). 

OT. Mi ricordo di aver memorizzato anche la prima persona al passato remoto del verbo ' redimere'....non si sa mai, potrebbe servire quando diventerò santa!)


----------



## giginho

Infatti non ce l'ho con te....ma  (post 1 e 3) "mordette" è stato scritto da un madrelingua e non vorrei che traesse in inganno degli stranieri!


----------



## Snake8701

Entrambe le forme sono corrette:

h**p://books.google.it/books?id=cb1WAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA78&lpg=PA78&dq=morse+mordette&source=bl&ots=_IxfmEOyA7&sig=KT-SKyF-Jr3uOm2BQliOwTaRV4c&hl=it&sa=X&ei=Gjb6UcbcDsOC4gTzmIH4CA&ved=0CD0Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=morse%20mordette&f=false

h**p://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/varianti-grafiche-e-toniche-prontuario_%28Enciclopedia_dell%27Italiano%29/


----------



## giginho

Scusate eh, ma qui mi sembra il solito caso di masturbazione mentale.

Chi, tra tutti noi, parlando con un amico/collega/fidanzato/moglie/capo/benzinaio/panettiere/bibliotecario direbbe "il cane mi mordette i pantaloni?"

Poi, per carità, ognuno è libero di parlare come caspita gli pare, ma siccome non siamo qui per insegnare l'italiano dei placiti cassinesi agli stranieri, magari sarebbe meglio usare delle parole modernamente e moderatamente comuni.


----------



## Snake8701

giginho said:


> Scusate eh, ma qui mi sembra il solito caso di masturbazione mentale.
> 
> Chi, tra tutti noi, parlando con un amico/collega/fidanzato/moglie/capo/benzinaio/panettiere/bibliotecario direbbe "il cane mi mordette i pantaloni?"
> 
> Poi, per carità, ognuno è libero di parlare come caspita gli pare, ma siccome non siamo qui per insegnare l'italiano dei placiti cassinesi agli stranieri, magari sarebbe meglio usare delle parole modernamente e moderatamente comuni.


Che una forma possa suonare più antiquata dell'altra ci può stare, ma da qui a dire che sia sbagliata ce ne passa, non credi  ?
Alla fine il pezzo in questione non è un dialogo tra due persone al bar, ma un gioco di parole in rima, ci può stare qualche termine stravagante, no?


----------



## giginho

Hai ragione, ho usato un termine scorretto: il termine è antiquato, desueto e praticamente mai utilizzato nella lingua italiana ma non è grammaticalmente errato.

Il fatto che sia un gioco di parole in rima, a mio modesto parere, non autorizza all'utilizzo di termini bislacchi per il solo gusto di farlo perché, così facendo, ci si discosta dal testo originale.

Ora, non ho le conoscenze necessarie per giudicare se le singole parole usate in inglese giustifichino arcaismi o stramberie lessicali in italiano ma, stando a quello che mi è dato di capire non mi sembra che ci si stia confrontando con termini arcaici o bislacchi della lingua inglese.

Se ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato o sconveniente, me ne scuso!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> H
> 
> Ora, non ho le conoscenze necessarie per giudicare se le singole parole usate in inglese giustifichino arcaismi o stramberie lessicali in italiano ma, stando a quello che mi è dato di capire non mi sembra che ci si stia confrontando con termini arcaici o bislacchi della lingua inglese.


Né bislacchi né arcaici. Ma la stramberia c'è, nel senso che il gioco di parole in inglese non significa nulla. Motivo per il quale che anche una stramberia italiana va bene....


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Né bislacchi né arcaici. Ma la stramberia c'è, nel senso che il gioco di parole in inglese non significa nulla. Motivo per il quale che anche una stramberia italiana va bene....



Grazie LC......purtroppo, da madre lingua, non posso sentire "mordette" come una stramberia, ed è qui che non concordo con chi mi precede

Edit: se cercate "mordette" sul treccani online non otterrete alcun risultato inerente a mordere....


----------



## MR1492

Far be it from me to debate how to speak or write in Italian, but I might add that the English is not what you would hear standing at the bar while having a beer!  As Snake8701 said, it is a literary construction rather than a day-to-day example of the English language.

In fact, reading the English phrase in question (The biter bit, the bitter bite.) requires thought to really get the gist and to comprehend it.

Phil


----------



## london calling

That's what I've been saying right from the word go, Phil


----------



## giginho

Now, Phil, the point is:

Is this sentence written in a good, old English or not? Let me say: is it a Shakespearean English or is it just strange even in a correct way?

LC told me that this sentence is neither archaic nor wierd, just a strange way to catch the attention of the reader/listener.

This said, as far as I can feel, mordette is not a word I can stand because it does not sound wierd, it sounds just horrible, cacophonous and even uncorrect (even if the "Accademia della Crusca" o whoever states that it is an archaism).

That's my point of view.....what about your English thoughts?


----------



## MR1492

giginho,

It is not Shakespearean English but is, as LC pointed out earlier, a clever play on words.  It is very, very well constructed.  It gets a lot of information across in as few words as possible (I know, not an Italian trait!).  

However, the information the tiny phrase transmits requires a lot of cultural knowledge to get the full meaning.  That is what I meant in my earlier post that it requires a lot of thought to fully understand it.

For example, the poem is about vampires but you must make the mental link of "the biter" to a vampire.  It calls it "the bitter bite."  Thinking about it, the line is saying that the bite of the vampire brings with it immortality but the bitterness of living in the shadows, not knowing the light of day again, never aging, losing all your friends and family, etc.  

Finally, while I have come to understand that Italians do not like repetitive sounds and alliteration in their writing, it is a very common literary device in English.  That may be part of the issue here.

Hope this helps.

Phil


----------



## giginho

This helped me a lot, Phil thank you very much!

I didn't get the point when LC tried to explain me (my fault, I beg your pardon LC!). 



> It is very, very well constructed





> the information the tiny phrase transmits requires a lot of cultural knowledge to get the full meaning



Now, on this basis, how could we use the word "mordette" in such a cultural context? This is my distress!

P.S, about allitteration: we love this game!

"a*ff*ranto dalla *f*atica della *f*uga" Manzoni

""Fresche le mie parole ne la sera
 ti sien come il frusìo che fan le foglie" (D'Annunzio)

"M'illumino d'immenso" (Ungaretti)


----------



## MR1492

giginho said:


> P.S, about allitteration: we love this game!



I think we English speakers find alliteration easier than rhyming.  I would think that rhyming is easier in Italian (and most Romance languages).  Here is a link for some common English alliterative phrases ( http://examples.yourdictionary.com/alliteration-examples.html ).

As an interesting aside, when we visited Florence several years ago, we bought my daughter a copy of Dr. Seuss' "The Cat in a Hat" in Italian (my daughter speaks and reads a little Italian).  One of the people in our party asked if the book rhymed in Italian.  My answer was that everything rhymes in Italian!

Phil


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> LC told me that this sentence is neither archaic nor wierd, just a strange way to catch the attention of the reader/listener.


The words aren't archaic or weird, but the sentence is quite definitely weird. Seriously,  it's a clever play on words and, as I said above, on sounds.


----------



## White Goat

Chiedo scusa se riapro questo thread, lo faccio soltanto per dare un'informazione che potrebbe esser utile ad altre persone in futuro, nel caso incappassero anche loro in 'the biter bit'.
Ho cercato un po' dopo aver letto questo thread perché avevo bisogno di conferme a quella che era la mia 'comprensione' di the biter bit (trovato in Tolkien). Fortunatamente non avevo capito male, però questo thread non aiuta molto. The biter bit è in verità una frase idiomatica inglese, non è esatto che non significa nulla ed è solo un bel gioco di parole. Il significato corrisponde all'italiano "chi la fa l'aspetti" e questo perché the biter bit è la contrazione di 'the biter is bit" (o bitten). 
Il significato quindi non sarebbe 'chi morde morse', ma piuttosto 'chi morse (in passato) viene oggi morso a sua volta' (è un modo di dire 'moralistico' per sottolineare che chi fa del male, di solito, viene colpito prima o poi dal male stesso che lui provoca).


----------



## london calling

White Goat said:


> The biter bit è in verità una frase idiomatica inglese, non è esatto che non significa nulla ed è solo un bel gioco di parole. Il significato corrisponde all'italiano "chi la fa l'aspetti" e questo perché the biter bit è la contrazione di 'the biter is bit" (o bitten).


E la tua fonte sarebbe...? Io in rete non trovo nulla, sarebbe interessante (e doveroso)  sapere dove hai preso queste informazioni.


----------



## AshleySarah

http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/biter
noun 

 the biter bit - someone who has caused harm to other people in the past has now been hurt themselves   ⇒ It's a case of the biter bit.

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/the+biter+bit

the biter (is) bit  (_British old-fashioned_) someone who has caused harm to other people in the past has now been hurt. It's *a case of the biter bit*. 
(After years of breaking girls' hearts, he finally fell for someone who didn't love him. )
See also: bit
_Cambridge Idioms Dictionary, 2nd ed._ Copyright © Cambridge University Press 2006. Reproduced with permission.


----------



## White Goat

london calling said:


> E la tua fonte sarebbe...? Io in rete non trovo nulla, sarebbe interessante (e doveroso)  sapere dove hai preso queste informazioni.




AshleySarah ha postato la definizione tratta da alcuni vocabolari online (gli stessi che anche io avevo poi consultato).

Per dare un esempio dell'uso dell'espressione, copio qui il passo in cui l'ho trovata la prima volta, è tratto da "The lord of the rings" (Tolkien), (nel secondo libro della saga, The two towers):

"Easy it is now to guess how quickly the roving eye of Saruman was trapped and held; and how ever since he has been persuaded from afar, and daunted when persuasion would not serve. *The biter bit, the hawk under the eagle’s foot, the spider in a steel web! "

*Il senso, credo, è simile al nostro _'chi la fa l'aspetti' _o anche_ 'chi è causa del suo mal" ;_ anche il seguito (nella frase di Tolkien) fa capire l'espressione in questo modo, "il falco (che viene) trattenuto dagli artigli di un'aquila, un ragno (catturato) in una ragnatela di acciaio".


----------



## london calling

D'accordo (e grazie!) , ma ciò non toglie che la frase originale (The biter bit, the bitter bite) è un gioco di parole, WG.


----------



## White Goat

london calling said:


> D'accordo (e grazie!) , ma ciò non toglie che la frase originale (The biter bit, the bitter bite) è un gioco di parole, WG.




Uh, assolutamente si  e chiedo scusa se ho usato l'espressione (magari poco felice) 'non è vero che', nel mio primo post. Credo che il significato di _the biter bit_ sia abbastanza letterario e (quindi) non immediatamente comprensibile al di fuori di un contesto (almeno credo). Nella poesia di Gaiman è usato senza fornire un contesto che ne possa indicare un significato letterario e si, è assolutamente inserito in un gioco di assonanze e musicalità che è proprio dell'uso poetico.
Avevo voluto solo partecipare perché il titolo del thread si riferisce a quella espressione (che anche io ho dovuto ricercare in rete per averne almeno una conferma in un dizionario), l'avevo cercata prima qui ma non se ne dava un significato.
Comunque Gaiman la inserisce in uno splendido gioco di parole che dà alla sua poesia (considerando ora anche il senso della frase) una nota di sottile amarezza in più . 
un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## EnricoMistretta

MR1492 said:


> Far be it from me to debate how to speak or write in Italian, but I might add that the English is not what you would hear standing at the bar while having a beer!  As Snake8701 said, it is a literary construction rather than a day-to-day example of the English language.
> 
> In fact, reading the English phrase in question (The biter bit, the bitter bite.) requires thought to really get the gist and to comprehend it.
> 
> Phil



Scusate tutti, ma mi pare che ci sia un equivoco; "bit", oltre a essere il passato di "bite" può anche essere un antiquato, o dialettale, participio passato. Allora la frase "The biter bit" significa "Chi morde viene morso" ed equivale in italiano a "Andarono per suonare e furono suonati". Il senso della seconda metà del verso mi pare indubbio. Cercando bene nei lessici, si può trovare conferma di questa interpretazione. Ho già incontrato la frase in un racconto di Th. Hardy.


----------

